# Chile red zebra tarantula



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone ever heard of one.
I just got an email about them from exotic-pets

Chile Red Zebra Tarantula - Grammostola species - concepicon

Wild caught unfortunatly, never seen them before.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spidershop has some in too

Chile Red Zebra (Grammostola sp. "Concepicon") Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

ye same a pet shop near me has some in but they got of spider shop : victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I quite like em, better than G rosea imo.

Might look into getting one


----------



## Dan09 (May 28, 2009)

They look sick ass  All ways wanted one.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a A/F of these and should have a pair arriving next week  
I really like these, got some in for a mate a while ago as well. 
Might have a few more in soon as well


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Caresheet for them in the caresheet topic 

They're pretty spiders but tend to be a bit more nervous than G.rosea


----------



## mangonmeg (Apr 18, 2010)

*just bought one*

yeah just bought one of these sweeties she is a stunner fair play very pretty looking spider


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

haha that was a 2 year wait between posts. Did you get it as a sling?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Got a juvie from TSS a few months back, nice little T, can't say much else about it really since it's a bit of a rock unless disturbed.


----------

